# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Për cilin anëtarë të ka marrë malli...

## Agim Metbala

*Forumi shqiptar, disa vite me radhë, ka qenë një DRITARE e diturisë, ku secili ka pasur mundësi të lexoj shumë tema me materiale më të nduarnduarshme e me anëtarë të respektuar...
Gradualisht (janë shumë faktorë), Forumi ka humbur shumë si në cilësi, ashtu edhe në shumësi, nga forumi përkohësisht apo përgjithmonë, janë  janë larguar shumë anëtarë, një pjesë edhe janë përjashtuar...
Për të gjithë ata, më ka marrë malli por nga njëri duhet ta filloj temën...
Në këtë moment, më mungon shumë Di_ana, po Juve?*

----------

Brari (01-04-2016)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po e thyej akullin me Shkencen pasohet anita me numra vjen pas Xhenet me letaa dhe Nete misibete

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (11-03-2014)

----------


## inez

Teta Pranveren

----------


## Foleja_

zogu ( mbetet i pazevendesueshem ), sOni ( thesar i forumit ), whisper ,... keta mungojne me shekuj , te tjeret  kthehen pas pushimit te veres  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

.........

Postimi eshte fshi shkaku i reagimeve te personit te permendur.

----------


## Foleja_

Nga ajo siper gjasat me te medha jan te kerkojne te tjeret qe te pushon se postuari ,se per mall nuk eshte bere hiq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

Me mungon Me mungon e Di vete ajo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Mall kam per shume anetare, por jo me fajin e tyre, por me fajin tim...(mungesat e mia te gjata)

----------


## didii

me ka marre malli...

----------


## Serioze

Megjithse komunikoj diku tjeter vend me Xhenin,me ka marr malli ta shikoj ktu ne forum.

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (17-12-2013)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Më ka marrë malli për prezencën e Gloretës...*

----------


## marsela

Kisha shume shume kohe pa e vizituar kete faqe e meqe duke kerkuar nje recete gatimi rastesisht e hapa dua te pershendes te gjithe ata antare `te brezit tim`..pert te cilet me mer malli ndonjehere :buzeqeshje: ))..kam kaluar kohe shume te kendshme ketu :buzeqeshje: Per kedo qe e lexon nje pershendetje shume special shoqeruar me shume perqafime :buzeqeshje: )Miss U all

----------

Agim Metbala (08-12-2013),Xhenet.M.S. (17-12-2013)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Më ka marrë malli për Gloretën dhe Alemde...*

----------


## hot_prinz

Shef cake njo,se per Glorin me ka marre malliedhe mua.  :Gjumash: 
Po ky Alem suxhuku, ku shkoi se?  :Mos:

----------

Agim Metbala (08-03-2014)

----------


## Lexuesi_

..............?

----------


## hot_prinz

Lexus, qite jasht mos t'vjen marre.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Flm. shume per ate qe e ka marre malli per mua ...edhe mua shume per te gjithe antaret qe jane dhe qe mungojne apo jane larguar nga forumi!

----------

Agim Metbala (08-03-2014)

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Lexus, qite jasht mos t'vjen marre.


Jo pa e qit ajo e para  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per Benseven11.

----------


## alnosa

Per te gjithe , kur kujtohem ndonjeren ne ato 5 min kohe te lire , fus koken ndonjehere ketej nga forumi , por si do qe te jetë eshte virtualitet  :buzeqeshje: .

----------

